# good fish store



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

hi i had heard that there might be some good freshwater fish stores in richmond, could someone point me in the right direction please. Any notable stores in vancouver woukd be good too. I have already been to roger's and was going to check out ; king ed, and island pets in burnaby.
suggestions please!!!!!!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You could visit any of the following plus any of the sponsors on this site. See the below list:

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway) - I think this is closed now
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Maple Ridge?)
Fantasy - Kingsway (is a sponsor on here)
Pet Habitat - Tinseltown
Pet Store in Park Royal, Southside, 2nd floor
Canadian Aquatics(Vancouver and Richmond)
Mr Pets (Port Coquitlam, Maple Ridge, Vancouver/Commercial Dr, Mission, North Van-Soon)

taken from: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/list-lfs-377/index5.html


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you looking for livestock, equipment or both?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> You could visit any of the following plus any of the sponsors on this site. See the below list:
> 
> King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
> Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
> ...


There is also a Kramer's Petworld in guildford mall. Beside the LORDCO.


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

does anyone know the address of canadian aquatics? do they have a retail location, or just online??


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You may contact them through their website , or through their sponsor section.Charles or Pat are whom you should get in contact with.



WeAreAllCanucks said:


> does anyone know the address of canadian aquatics? do they have a retail location, or just online??


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there a thread about which stores are best for:livestock or which is best for equipment or supplies.
Or would that anger the sponsors??


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

WeAreAllCanucks said:


> Is there a thread about which stores are best for:livestock or which is best for equipment or supplies.
> Or would that anger the sponsors??


I don't believe there's a thread open that openly discusses which store is the best. All stores/sponsors are good. At the end of the day, its a personal preference as to which store you feel comfortable with and have good experiences. I'm certain you'd find the store you visit frequently and tend to buy livestock from. Visit them all or contact them, and you'll see the different degree of service you'll receive as well as quality in livestock.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of fish? 
Some specialize in different things. For instance puppies fish and critters specialize in Africans. 
Kramers has alot of nice bettas and healthy feeders and comets etc.
They also have alot of nice plants in stock right now.

Pet boutique has good plants etc also
Fantasy has interesting well cared for fish . 
Aquariums west is worth the visit for sure. She has the mini Mexican orange crayfish in stock right now among tons of other great
Plants and fish.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

hey April....you forgot to mention your the great stock you carry also.....lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Also keep in mind that many sponsors are not LFS, but home based operations and will likely need you to contact them to visit.


----------

